# National Hunt Test Results



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find the WC results? TIA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Jill!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

WC and field trial results are not posted yet. Keep checking Entryexpress.com


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

As the oldest dog to run the WCX, Stoney is proud of his ribbon. He also went 4th place in Veteran Sweeps owner handled and Q's in obedience- such a fine gentleman and America's only GCH/MH : BISS GCH CH HRCH U-CD Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi CDX RN MH WCX VCX DDHF BOSS BOVSS


----------

